# ATI Radeon X700 Pro



## ccox513 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just got the Radeon X700 Pro.  I fired up ATITool 0.0.22 and it isn't detecting my Core & Memory settings.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?  Or does the ATITool 0.0.22 even support the X700 Pro yet?

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2004)

grab 0.0.23 beta and see if it works .. it should


----------



## ccox513 (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, I already downloaded 0.0.23.  It does register my default core and memory settings correctly.  However now when I try to find the max core and/or max memmory settings, I get an error message.

"Init of findMax: Subsequent images are different"

I know this is still only beta.  I hope this error message is helpfull.  It pops when I try to find either max core or max memmory.  

Also, when I try to manually overclock and then scan for artifacts, the 3D image immediately turns all yellow.  Even when I scan for artifacts on the cards default settings.

Have a great day!


----------

